# Matching panel



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone 

We’re due to go to matching panel on the 4th Sept.   My DH has it into his head that we may not be approved for the match. Has anyone had this experience or know of anyone that has been turned down at matching panel? Our SW has said she doesn’t see any reason why this would happen as 2 SW’s have recommended us and surely they wouldn’t let us go out and spend hundreds on new furniture just to be turned down. Its weird as normally im the negative one! Any thoughts would be we appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Clo76
We are at matching panel beginning of October and I have exactly the same worries especially as been shopping again today!
Thanks for posting the question. 
X


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Lorella
Im always looking for things to buy!! My mum just bought a car seat for us which will see our lo through to 7yrs old. I can’t wait to put it in the car! We’re hoping to start intros in oct, we were hoping for sooner but the FC is going on hol till the 9th sept and our little one is going to stay with a new FC while they are away, so they wanted him not to have the stress of intros straight after coming back from another FC’s. It’s awful waiting for MP, im keeping myself going by thinking what its going to be like when he comes home and not thinking about the possibility we could get turned down. We have just come back from seeing the medical advisor and everything was really positive but then my DH got really tearful when we got home, he says he doesn’t think he will cope well if we get turned down. Oh im cheery today aren’t i?! lol.
x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi All, us too, were at mp 29th next Friday, one day I'm absolutely certain theres no need to get this far if they dont want to approve us to get our lo then then next i'm panicking with fear.. 

Im sure we will all be fine, its normal to feel like this, think back to approval and Im sure we all had the same worries, but then a lo in involved now, far more painful  

Good luck to all of us xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Lorella said:


> Hi Clo76
> We are at matching panel beginning of October and I have exactly the same worries especially as been shopping again today!
> Thanks for posting the question.
> X


Lorella we've practically brought everything, also the nursery is made up ready for pics this weekend to go in our intro book, even more scary if something didnt happen as we feel he's ours already and it's all been done for him! x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Clo- we are going to go and buy our stroller and car seat on Saturday! Today bought a couple of cute outfits, a grow bag and some sleep suits.....couldn't resist! Oh well....
All going well our intros will start end of Oct. Holidays are a pain. We are losing 3 weeks in September due to SW holidays. We don't get to see a medical advisor. I have queried it as I always see others posting about seeing medical advisors. My SW said she saw one at 3 months and that's it. I've seen that report but she's 7 months now so a lot would of changed I'm sure.....a bit worried about it. 

WP - yes I'm sure you are right    .  Indeed good luck to us all 🍀. I know what you mean about feeling he's yours already. We feel the same about our little pink and we are still 6 wks off MP! Bet your nursery looks lovely 😊 xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Lorella said:


> Clo- we are going to go and buy our stroller and car seat on Saturday! Today bought a couple of cute outfits, a grow bag and some sleep suits.....couldn't resist! Oh well....
> All going well our intros will start end of Oct. Holidays are a pain. We are losing 3 weeks in September due to SW holidays. We don't get to see a medical advisor. I have queried it as I always see others posting about seeing medical advisors. My SW said she saw one at 3 months and that's it. I've seen that report but she's 7 months now so a lot would of changed I'm sure.....a bit worried about it.
> 
> WP - yes I'm sure you are right  . Indeed good luck to us all &#127808;. I know what you mean about feeling he's yours already. We feel the same about our little pink and we are still 6 wks off MP! Bet your nursery looks lovely &#128522; xx


We didn't see a medical advisor, we had a phone call with one, more so to check that were prepared for what if's, lo currently is doing every thing his should and more, but no one knows what futures hold eh, then again no one does with bc either so not a concern for us at all!

We started with a few bits, oh dear soon escalated, we have pushchair paid for waiting in the shop, car seat on order with our neighbour as they work at the car safety centre so getting a sneaky few pound off there big bucks so it all helps, bedding all bought, 'some' clothes, not masses, mainly sleep suits and vests as we know others will buy as gifts so were going to buy once lo is settled, some toys, highchair (already up so the dog can get used to the new things around) , loads of books for story snuggle times on first week home etc, oh and my friend is holding a secret  baby shower the day after panel, all very exciting!! oh and I leave work 2.5 days after panel too, thats scary in itself, have to think positive or my mind will explode 

What else have you two brought?? I love hearing about child purchases! x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

What age are you lo's too?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I just want to wish you all lots of luck  

It's totally normal to be anxious prior to matching panel, there's so much at stake after all, as it's now about a very real little person .

With the route we've all travelled we spend so much time planning for our lo's and because for a long time they are 'unknown' lo's that when they suddenly become 'real' little people it is quite an intense and emotional time. 
I think most of us do the same thing during this period, our minds get carried away with all the obstacles that could get in the way of our lo's actually becoming ours.
Of course delays, problems, complications can and do happen, but on both occasions our sw's have assured us that although it does happen, it's extremely rare for people to get turned down at matching panel. 

Remember that everyone there will be on your side, they will want your lo to be successfully placed and will be looking at reasons to accept you not for reasons to turn you down.

One last thing I would add is that there is a completely different feel at matching panel than at approval panel.
Although you may feel more emotion and may be just as nervous, you will likely find the actual panel experience to be far less daunting. I think possibly due to the fact that you've already done it once before, but also there just seems to be a different atmosphere and vibe than at approval panel. We've found that to be the case and many of our friends say the same.
It's definitely more emotional though, both myself, DH (and on one occasion even our sw) all got tearful during and after ours! 

You will all be out the other side and celebrating before you know it 

Lots of luck,

Anj x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Anjelissa said:


> I just want to wish you all lots of luck
> 
> It's totally normal to be anxious prior to matching panel, there's so much at stake after all, as it's now about a very real little person .
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, good to read and know we're not all going crazy lol! x


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Lorella, this is the car seat we got, the sales assistant in mommas and papas recommended it and there were far more expensive ones. The link is for mothercare, it was cheaper at m&p's because they gave us a voucher for £10 off though. 
http://www.mothercare.com/Joie-Stages-Group-0-,-1-and-2-Car-Seat/859259,default,pd.html
We've decided not to bother with a stroller at the moment as our lo is just 3, but we will see how it goes. His FC says he doesn't use one, she puts rains on him.

Im sure your both the same, I can't stop myself from going in his bedroom and smiling!! x

/links


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

clo76 said:


> Lorella, this is the car seat we got, the sales assistant in mommas and papas recommended it and there were far more expensive ones. The link is for mothercare, it was cheaper at m&p's because they gave us a voucher for £10 off though.
> http://www.mothercare.com/Joie-Stages-Group-0-,-1-and-2-Car-Seat/859259,default,pd.html
> We've decided not to bother with a stroller at the moment as our lo is just 3, but we will see how it goes. His FC says he doesn't use one, she puts rains on him.
> 
> Im sure your both the same, I can't stop myself from going in his bedroom and smiling!! x


Lol Im in their every time I pass it to the bathroom, we deserve to look at it thought we've waited long enough!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Clo- Hee,Hee! Every time I walk past LO's bedroom I have a little peak and smile to myself!

Anj - thanks a lot. That's good to know. I've been holding all the emotion back so far so I think come   MP I will definitely be opening the flood gates!

WP - I think I will stop worrying about the MA then. LO is totally where she should be so I don't have any concerns developmentally. I am also being thrown a 'secret' baby shower! How funny 😊. I am hoping to go on AL a couple of days after MP too. Want to have 2 weeks off before she comes home, if I can. So far we have bought or got on order: bedroom furniture ( cot bed, wardrobe and drawers) monitor, grow bag, couple of outfits, dribble bib with teether, food bib (with arms- my niece has one, they are wipe clean and very handy), pack of sleep suits, bibs, cute towel with hood, bedding set ( matching curtains, pics, freeze and change mat), gro egg, stacking cups, rubber duckies, changing bag and a thermometer! Oh dear now I've written it down it sounds like a lot but it's not really   Xx


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

No it doesn't sound a lot, its all essential things you need for a child. Im going to stock up on medicines and first aid stuff, my mum works in a chemist so she is going to put a good first aid kit together for me.


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

I got a fab first aid kit off Amazon. Has absolutely everything in it even ready to use ice packs! 
Thanks for that car seat link. We were going to go with a Maxi Cosi 2wày pearl but this looks good too..... Hmmmm food for thought x


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

I was baffled by the car seats, there's so many out there! x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

We have more odds and sods too the house is already full of it   also going with 2way pearl I want to do the rf for as long as possible, cant share pics on here can we or I'd show a pic of nursery so far? 

clo76 were yet to do the first aid bit, already have some as we have lots of littlies stay over regularly (not for much longer bless them, until lo is settled) good idea to be fully prepared!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

clo76 said:


> I was baffled by the car seats, there's so many out there! x


Ive been obsessed with car seats since my nannying days, very frustrating when not used properly.. grrrr, I've had a field day getting all our stuff!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

by the way Gap have 30% off until tonight for their birthday today, I couldn't resist


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

We're getting nearer all of us


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

I know, I cant believe after 3 yrs im going to be a mum! Your mp is this Friday right? when are your intros due to start? I wish I had a date for intros but with the fc on hols till the 9/9/14 they cant set a date as yet. Im so ready to give notice to work but just don't know when to do it. 

Good luck with panel. x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hiya, yes this Friday and thank you x  

The plan thats been advised so far is for intros to start on the 16th Sept for 7 days, we cant believe it's finally really happening.

I feel for you the waiting is so hard, even worse when there is a lo with your name on them  , I hope they get dates pencilled in for you soon its helps knowing what your aiming for, but believe me it flys by once you know where your heading so it will be hear soon enough don't worry xx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Good luck, ladies. MP is usually a done deal, is my understanding, so you should be fine. Our little man came home yesterday for good, it is all worth it x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Barbados Girl said:


> Good luck, ladies. MP is usually a done deal, is my understanding, so you should be fine. Our little man came home yesterday for good, it is all worth it x


Congratulations Barbados girl you must be elated, I keep speaking in 'if were successful' terms, not long off the phone to FC again to say hi and see if any further teeth and crawling lol, she seems lovely but going to leave her alone now to enjoy the rest of their time before intros etc, I cant help but feel guilty for them that we will be taking him from them :-( x


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats Barbados Girl. 
Just wanted to say good luck for Friday WP! Will be away in Europe for a mini break but will be checking in to see your news. 

Clo - works a tricky one. I've already told mine my last day will be 7/10 - 2 wks before little pink due home! Can not wait!   
Xxx


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, guys. WP- it is very hard where the FC has taken such good care of them. Our FC was amazing and my heart went out to her when we brought him back for the last time, she was very emotional.  Remember, though, it is all about your baby and it is so amazing for her to have had good care for seven months. A good FC will know this and put her needs first. Exciting times! X


----------



## Petite One (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations Barbados Girl you must feel on top of the world.

Waiting patiently - good luck for Friday.  

I was reading an adoption book the other day and felt my eyes well up, it's not so bad when you're at home, but when you're out it's a different matter.    I look at other people with children and wonder if they have adopted them. It's funny how our brain works as I'm sure others not on the adoption route don't think these things at all.

Lorella - go you with the shopping.


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

It is great to see so positive posts! Good Luck to you all. Cant wait to start shopping when we get a link and a match x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Wp how did it go?


----------

